# Auto Blog erzeugt keine Einträge



## Pallando@Sen'jin (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habe nach einigen Jahren Blasc wieder installiert und leider werden in meinem Profil keine Auto-Blog Einträge erstellt.
Die letzten Einträge sind von 2011.

Ich habe bei allen Charakteren den BlascProfiler laufen, es wird auch beim verlassen des Spiels angezeigt, das die Daten übertragen werden.
Die Auto-Blog Funktion ist auch bei allen Charakteren auf der Buffed Seite aktiviert.

Das Level der Charaktere wird aber aktualisiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2014)

Um welchen Char auf welchen Server handelt es sich?


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zam,

z.B. Littleiron auf Sen'jin, dort sollte zumindest ein neuer Erfolg dabei sein und bei Tankard oder Nainn ein Levelup.
Das sind doch Ereignisse, die dort auftauchen sollten.

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2014)

Ok, ich sehe beide im Event-Log und auch die von dir genannten Errungenschaften. Mal schauen, warum kein Autoblog gebaut wurde.

Ich bin grad etwas ratlos - alle Events wurden korrekt eingetragen aber gleichzeitig auch auf "Abgearbeitet" gesetzt, ohne dass der Blog erstellt wurde O_o.

Ich bin weiter dran.


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zam,

das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2014)

Dein Blog wurde übrigens durch meinen Test generiert. 
http://my.buffed.de/user/69165/blog/view/1975127374


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (10. Juli 2014)

Sollte das jetzt wieder automatisch funktionieren?


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2014)

Sollte, aber ich muss es beobachten.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2014)

Senjin wurde mit 

Sen’jin / Area 52 / Un’Goro

verknüpft könnte da dein Script probleme ab und zu haben mit den server verknüpfungen ?


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habe einen neuen Erfolg gemacht (Auf die Piste = Chopper erhalten).

Dieser ist jetzt auch als Auto Blog Eintrag vorhanden.
Funktioniert wieder


----------



## Nyrdara (16. Oktober 2014)

Habe auch ein paar neue Erfolge und neues Gear - doch bisher NIX im Autoblog...
Sry, wenn ich den Thread neu ausgrabe...


----------



## Nyrdara (3. November 2014)

Also teilweise wirds übertragen - Gear leider net.....nur Erfolge oder Rufveränderungen.

 

Ach ja, wenn ich mein Zweitaccount mit hochlade, taucht das dann auch in meinem BLASC-Profil auf (Chars bereits händisch hinzugefügt)?


----------



## Blutraal (4. November 2014)

Seit Patch 6.0x habe ich das Problem das die Items von der WoD Pre-Quest nicht an meinen Chars zu sehen sind, z.B. auch mein Schurke Gestern zwar im Autoblog Level 90 hat, aber der Erfolg und die Items fehlen.


----------



## Zunamia (9. November 2014)

im moment geht es wieder, mal schauen wie lange.

 

Edit:

Eintraege sind jetzt vorhanden, aber es fehlen bei den neusten Auto-Blogs die Erfolge und seit WoD-Patch die Items


----------



## Zunamia (21. November 2014)

Im moment erstellt der Autoblog keine Eintraege mehr. Seit dem 17. Nov. werden findet man keine Notiz mehr. Ich nutze die neuste Version von BlascProfiler.

 

Mfg

Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2014)

Mh - Ich musste die Autoblog-Ermittlungsfunktion nach Patch 6.0 für eine kurze Zeit deaktivieren, weil wir zu dem Zeitpunkt keinerlei Inhalte zum neuen Patch in der Datenbank hatten, aber er läuft eigentlich wieder, auch wenn teilweise noch Daten nicht da sind (Nutzt weiter BLASC zum Befüllen! ;D).

Ich prüfe das am Montag!


----------

